# Traynor ycv40 ottawa $360



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca





Seems like a good price ..


----------



## Rabbit (Oct 9, 2007)

That is a real good deal! Why do they always come from Ottawa and area? The seller also has a few nice pedals for sale at what seems to be a decent price.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Yep, Ottawa always seem to have some great deals... wish I could get some...


----------



## Sketchy Jeff (Jan 12, 2019)

i wouldn't sell mine for that price
j


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

Great deal, I can't believe it didn't sell immediately.


----------



## sillyak (Oct 22, 2016)

Good price on the newer version. The older version seem to pop up in the $350-$375 range frequently. They are such great amps for the money, used Traynor's are a steal.


----------



## Sketchy Jeff (Jan 12, 2019)

aC2rs said:


> Great deal, I can't believe it didn't sell immediately.


There's a guy on kijiji Winnpeg asking $300 for his today. A bit cosmetically scruffy but not bad. He's come down over the last while but seems everybody who wants one already has. I don't need two of them so won't be me but that's a good deal if it's as stated

j


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Sketchy Jeff said:


> There's a guy on kijiji Winnpeg asking $300 for his today. A bit cosmetically scruffy but not bad. He's come down over the last while but seems everybody who wants one already has. I don't need two of them so won't be me but that's a good deal if it's as stated
> 
> j


Stereo. Or a backup. Do it.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

I’ve got 7 or 8 amps downstairs, including a YCV-40 and even _I’m_ finding it hard to resist that one.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

Pickering L&M has one listed for $299 on Gearhunter


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

There's a YCV40T with 2X10" around here for $250 ! I'm very tempted to go get it but I already have this baby that fills my Traynor needs.


----------



## Sketchy Jeff (Jan 12, 2019)

wow they keep getting lower and lower
i traded for mine so i'll keep mentally adjusting the value of the thing i traded for it to keep myself feeling positive  
mine had been speaker swapped and i put new power tubes in it so it's not off-the-shelf but it is a good sound and also great through an extension cab
j


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

fretzel said:


> Pickering L&M has one listed for $299 on Gearhunter



Not any more, I just went searching for it.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

colchar said:


> Not any more, I just went searching for it.


Ya, it disappeared shortly after I posted.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

fretzel said:


> Ya, it disappeared shortly after I posted.


This kijiji one is now $360


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

tomee2 said:


> This kijiji one is now $360



Yeah, too bad it is in Ottawa and would cost too much to ship.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

colchar said:


> Yeah, too bad it is in Ottawa and would cost too much to ship.


There’s a guitar I’m looking at in Mississauga but I’m not keen on driving all the way from Ottawa for an $800 guitar.
I should set up an Ottawa-GTA run and charge a flat fee of $25 to deliver all of the screaming deals that have popped up here recently. Might pay for my gas and a snack.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

Last I checked there is a ycv 50 in the Markham store for $500. Pretty tempting as I'd like to hear the difference between the YCS50, YCV50 and YCV40.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

2manyGuitars said:


> There’s a guitar I’m looking at in Mississauga but I’m not keen on driving all the way from Ottawa for an $800 guitar.
> I should set up an Ottawa-GTA run and charge a flat fee of $25 to deliver all of the screaming deals that have popped up here recently. Might pay for my gas and a snack.


About a year ago, I bought a LP Junior from a seller in Calgary. I'm in Southern Quebec. I asked on a Facebook gear page I'm member of if another member was travelling in that direction and would he bring it back for me. He did !

I then thought of starting a group, a list of people willing to implement the concept. We called it GearMan ShippingMan. Up to now we have close to 50 cities covered. Since COVID hit, it is not that active ...


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

I traded my YCV40 for a Vox Night Train head straight up. These comments tell me I got the good end of that trade. I've been downsizing my output. I do NOT need anything more than 15w, and even then, maybe a bit outside the top end of my needs. I'd buy one for cheap though. I liked it's Fendery cleans.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

2manyGuitars said:


> There’s a guitar I’m looking at in Mississauga but I’m not keen on driving all the way from Ottawa for an $800 guitar.
> I should set up an Ottawa-GTA run and charge a flat fee of $25 to deliver all of the screaming deals that have popped up here recently. Might pay for my gas and a snack.



There is a thread here for just that purpose, I just can't remember which part of the site it is in. Covid is likely really fucking it up but it seemed to work well for some people.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

colchar said:


> Yeah, too bad it is in Ottawa and would cost too much to ship.





2manyGuitars said:


> There’s a guitar I’m looking at in Mississauga but I’m not keen on driving all the way from Ottawa for an $800 guitar.
> I should set up an Ottawa-GTA run and charge a flat fee of $25 to deliver all of the screaming deals that have popped up here recently. Might pay for my gas and a snack.


You guys should grab the local deals and meet in Kingston! 


Funnily, that's how Purolator Courier started, but one was Montreal not Ottawa. Still, Kingston is about halfway.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

colchar said:


> There is a thread here for just that purpose, I just can't remember which part of the site it is in


It's in the 'for sale' forum
Transport Services/Requests


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Geez, if I still had an electric gig, a second YCV40 would be omnipotent. I used to gig with a YCV50 and YCV20 and an A/B/Y pedal so,,,yeah.


----------

